# Best size for TBG bands



## scooterboi3614 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi People

Sorry but I couldnt find any answers to my question, which is this what would be the best size to cut my TBG strip for a TTF fork or a OTT fork. I know that there are going to be a lot of variables that I can use, but basically I will just be using for target practice at the moment, as I am slowly getting back into the slingshot scene. I dont know whether tapered, straights doubles or singles would be the way to go, also if anyone would be so kind as to exact dimensions to the TBG bands would be greatly appreciated, as I can make up some cutting jigs in work.

Thanks in anticipation

Scooterboi3614


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Really a good band setup is tailored to the ammo size as all you need is just enough power to get to the target accurately. So if you are using like a 3/8th ammo I would say for 33 feet you should start with a basic 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch band size as that should be plenty to get the ammo down range and not stress your aim thus letting you sling more accurately. Then as you get back into the swing of things start messing with tapers and maybe thinner/thicker bands.

Remember its all about having fun and experimenting. All people will give a different answer as everyone has different setups they enjoy and like to use

Hope this helps a bit I am sure you will get some more answers to help you along. Good luck getting back in the swing of things, I recently just got back myself and am loving every minute of it.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I use tbg 3\4 to5\8 taper at 7 in. Active lenth. My draw is 28 1\2 in. Throws a 1\2 in. Marble quite well they weight 49 grains. Works for me, hope it helps.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You might try this:

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

scooterboi3614 said:


> Hi People
> Sorry but I couldnt find any answers to my question, which is this what would be the best size to cut my TBG strip for a TTF fork or a OTT fork. I know that there are going to be a lot of variables that I can use, but basically I will just be using for target practice at the moment, as I am slowly getting back into the slingshot scene. I dont know whether tapered, straights doubles or singles would be the way to go, also if anyone would be so kind as to exact dimensions to the TBG bands would be greatly appreciated, as I can make up some cutting jigs in work.
> Thanks in anticipation
> 
> Scooterboi3614


 a lot of your question will need answering by yourself through trial and error, try some straight cuts, then try a few different tapers until you find what suits you, I don't know what a cutting jig is, but if I could give you one piece of advice it would be to get yourself a roller cutter, and a sheet of Theraband and try as many different cuts as you can it will cost you around £10 for the two off flea bay, personally I use 30mm straights for hunting and a 25/15 taper for plinking good luck and enjoy


----------

